# Looks like Larry's on a roll with Blogging!



## Miniv (Jun 3, 2010)

Thought some folks may find this amusing and since all three of these girls Larry wrote about are half Arenosa ponies, I'm posting here........

The blog is called: "The Triplets Fiasco"

Here's the Link......

http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendId=130440321&blogId=535277171


----------



## Shortpig (Jun 11, 2010)

OMG! That's hilarious. Reminds me of the year a friend of ours had to white does, each had triplets all white of course within two days of each other. We grabbed one mom and her babies and spray painted them with flourescent pink paint. So when we locked them up at night with the heater the right ones got with the right mom.

Hope Hiela does great in the show ring if she goes.

Sorry about Larrys teeth though.


----------

